# Parked car hit by a drunk driver...



## ehree (Feb 22, 2018)

About a week ago my parked car was hit by a drunk driver pretty hard. Thankfully, his car was so badly damaged he couldn't take off and I believe he was promptly arrested. Car was parked in front of my house with nobody inside. Right now, my insurance is handling everything so thank goodness for that. However, I was told it would take about 4 weeks to complete repairs! That's an entire of month of uber earnings I can no longer make. I received a letter from the City Attorney asking if I wanted to seek restitution. Can I report this as a loss of income and potentially get restitution from this guy? Wondering if anybody here has dealt with something similar. Thanks!


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

ehree said:


> About a week ago my parked car was hit by a drunk driver pretty hard. Thankfully, his car was so badly damaged he couldn't take off and I believe he was promptly arrested. Car was parked in front of my house with nobody inside. Right now, my insurance is handling everything so thank goodness for that. However, I was told it would take about 4 weeks to complete repairs! That's an entire of month of uber earnings I can no longer make. I received a letter from the City Attorney asking if I wanted to seek restitution. Can I report this as a loss of income and potentially get restitution from this guy? Wondering if anybody here has dealt with something similar. Thanks!


I always go after lost wages, usually from their insurance company. But if the City Attorney offers, go for it, of course. And this is going to be easier to collect, because if he doesnt pay, he goes to jail. Whatever he gets, wether he goes to jail or gets probation, as long as he is on probation (most likely 3 to 5 years) it is subject to revocation, if he doesn't follow through on his payments.

Yep.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

You make $1500 a week, remember?


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

ehree said:


> About a week ago my parked car was hit by a drunk driver pretty hard. Thankfully, his car was so badly damaged he couldn't take off and I believe he was promptly arrested. Car was parked in front of my house with nobody inside. Right now, my insurance is handling everything so thank goodness for that. However, I was told it would take about 4 weeks to complete repairs! That's an entire of month of uber earnings I can no longer make. I received a letter from the City Attorney asking if I wanted to seek restitution. Can I report this as a loss of income and potentially get restitution from this guy? Wondering if anybody here has dealt with something similar. Thanks!


ROFLMAO, wow,GL JMO



ehree said:


> About a week ago my parked car was hit by a drunk driver pretty hard. Thankfully, his car was so badly damaged he couldn't take off and I believe he was promptly arrested. Car was parked in front of my house with nobody inside. Right now, my insurance is handling everything so thank goodness for that. However, I was told it would take about 4 weeks to complete repairs! That's an entire of month of uber earnings I can no longer make. I received a letter from the City Attorney asking if I wanted to seek restitution. Can I report this as a loss of income and potentially get restitution from this guy? Wondering if anybody here has dealt with something similar. Thanks!


Did this happen in Lemon Grove?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Don't forget the $150 a week you make in cash tips...


----------

